# let me try this again. . .



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Fell off the wagon bad around August. . . so busy I fell into my old habits of taking care of everyone else but me. And what happened? Those ten hard fought for pounds I lost earlier in the year all came back in a rush. Seriously. Seven _months_ to lost them, about six _weeks_ to gain them back.

Totally not acceptable :flame: 

So, here I am again. Today is day one, again. But I'm here, and going to keep trying. I will lose and keep off this darn weight!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Kris, I'm back on the wagon too... I fell off during and after our move to MO, and the time it took to get set up here.. I just didn't have time to count calories and work out... *and* I know I overate. It was really hard work to get down to where I was, and in the past year I've put back 20 lbs. of it. Yuck.

So Monday I hopped back on the wagon, and I'm still hanging on for dear life.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i gained back 8 of the pounds it took me all summer to lose in 4 weeks, and realized I had to be so careful of the carbs, so I bought the Atkins new book and now I'm doing good, got those 8 pounds back off and 2 more.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Good job Brenda, that's wonderful! :goodjob:


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Good luck to all of you, it's so much easier to gain than lose.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Count me in, too!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The book I'm reading says you need to think of exercise as part of your job of living. Yes, it's hard to budget the time, but your health and the rest of your life depends on it!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Alice, I think that's the key exactly. Not to feel guilty for the time we take out of each day to exercise, but to think of exercising just as necessary each day as eating or sleeping or overseeing our kids' homework or cooking dinner for the family or doing laundry. . .


----------

